# Hello From Wisconsin



## limbhanger74 (Dec 31, 2006)

welcome to AT


----------



## big scores (Jan 31, 2005)

welcome to AT.


----------



## TravisinWV (Sep 14, 2005)

hey there! welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Dimondpusher. Have fun here.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

Hey fellow Cheesehead! Glad to see ya here!


----------



## Camo-1 (Oct 31, 2004)

Welcome.:thumbs_up


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

hello


----------



## spykbuc (Jan 14, 2007)

im kinda new here to welcome. WOW there is some bigins out that way, deer that is.


----------



## ubetcha (Jan 22, 2005)

Welcome to AT
I hope you find this site very helpful and entertaining as I have.There are alotof people here that are very knowledgable about the sport of archery and the the fix to most problem you might come across
ubetcha


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## homebrew (Mar 7, 2003)

Welcome to AT from another Wisconsinite! :darkbeer:


----------



## tjandy (Jun 10, 2005)

Dimondpusher said:


> Just saying hello to everyone and also i am very excited to be a member of archery talk. I have been looking at the site for a while now and everyone seems to be very helpful. Looking forward lots of good info.


:welcomesign: to AT. I think you will really enjoy the site!!!


----------



## Dreamer1 (Jun 12, 2006)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hello and welcome to AT.


----------

